# 'Things' in my new tank??



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I set up a new tank weds and last night I turned the light on to see how the waters looking etc. I noticed little flea like creatures darting about in the water really tiny things, and worm/leech type things on the glass? They both appear either pale green or white and look quite florescent in the light but WTF are they??

All the tank has in it is washed new gravel, 3 plants from existing tank, ornaments from existing tank and heater. Filter is maturing in Old tank. 

Now I did use a new tank booster which came free with tank which adds bacteria. Could this be them? My old tank certainly doesn't have these critters!!

Help!!!


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

no doesnt look like them. The little "flea things" are so minute they are as small as dust!! Squint and you miss them dart across. 

The worm things I have taken a piccy of. 

I dont understand how I can get anything in a new tank bar the plants which are 2 years old. Ive taken a pic which was blinking hard Ill tell you!! Ill upload now x


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Maybe some sort of insect larvae?
Try a water change.The fish might eat them


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

This is one of those leech/worm things. Its smaller than rice grain.

And im starting to get an algae bloom on the glass.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sarybeagle said:


> This is one of those leech/worm things. Its smaller than rice grain.
> 
> And im starting to get an algae bloom on the glass.


was it something in your filter..

I used to feed live daphne and noticed I had an awful lot.. Think they were breeding at a quicker rate than my fish could eat.. But they seemed much smaller than the ones I had popped in from the petshop..


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

What fish will you be keeping? I would leave them there,the fish will have a go on them,if you dont feed the fish for a few days.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I say the free swimming ones are copepods, there are lots of different ones. The worm ones are planaria worms


So these are ok to leave be until my fish are added and they will eat them?

This tank has no filter presently as its maturing in my other tank at moment x


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

I know NOTHING about fish but the thread title makes me giggle :lol:

And I love your wording in the first post 

Really cheered me up  (don't ask  )

Em
xx


----------



## quequeg1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

sarybeagle said:


> This is one of those leech/worm things. Its smaller than rice grain.
> 
> And im starting to get an algae bloom on the glass.


Those look like Planaria (spelling??) worm's, they ppear on my tank if i use liquiFry baby fish food. google them  they do no harm but i think they can do damage to egg's if left but my fish usualy eat them, my Pleco's anyway


----------

